# hets?



## belfast_tom (Oct 16, 2007)

hi, just a quick question thats been confusing me for a long time now, im very into albino royal at the minute and am keen on gettin some, but the prices are extravagant, i was looking at a pair of hets, but does that mean their babies will be albino? or will they too be hets and if so will i need an albino to breed with the het?

im so confused


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

If you get two hets, you would expect the following babies (remember, this is averages, not actuals):

75% normals who are possibly carrying albino
25% visual albinos.


----------



## belfast_tom (Oct 16, 2007)

thats great thats for that sscisto


----------



## oneeye (Jul 8, 2007)

so what would you get if yo had a het albino to an albino ?


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Should be 

50% of clutch visual albinos
50% of clutch het albinos


----------



## oneeye (Jul 8, 2007)

cheers !!:2thumb:


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

but do the hets have to be the same line?

I have read a few things that suggest they dont!:crazy:


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

Whoops wrong species lol, ignore me.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

wozza_t said:


> but do the hets have to be the same line?
> 
> I have read a few things that suggest they dont!:crazy:


Depends on the species 

Certain royal genes are compatible with other similar ones (I'm thinking about the "White Snake" complex of Lesser Platinum/Mojave/Russo het Leucistic/Mocha) but not all royal genes are.

From what I understand breeding a Caramel Albino to a normal Albino gets you normals het for both in royals.


----------



## wozza_t (Jan 4, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Depends on the species
> 
> Certain royal genes are compatible with other similar ones (I'm thinking about the "White Snake" complex of Lesser Platinum/Mojave/Russo het Leucistic/Mocha) but not all royal genes are.
> 
> From what I understand breeding a Caramel Albino to a normal Albino gets you normals het for both in royals.


 
Ok, but this only works with visual morphs though....right?

What i can make out, the hets have to be a family inbreed thing, or else the hets wont match and will not make any visuals........I THINK:whistling2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Not necessarily. Stripe and Motley are both on the same gene locus and they both match up ... but they're both recessive to Normal. Same goes for Ultra and Amel in rat snakes - which might not have been from the same species, let alone the same inbred family 

And the Royal "White Snake" complex is made up of incompletely dominant traits


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Ssthisto is right. The only requirement is that the locus be the same. Amelanistic corn snakes mated to tyrosinase negative albino black rat snakes produce albino babies. And I have seen an albino hybrid that came from an albino pigeon x albino ringneck dove cross. Pigeons and ringneck doves are not even in the same genus.

An easy way to get the results of a one locus cross is to use the FOIL technique. It works for any cross involving only one locus. The mutant(s) can be dominant, codominant, or recessive to the normal allele. Once the genes of the parents are identified, the cross is written out -- m1//m2 x f1//f2 where 
m1 = male gene number 1
m2 = male gene number 2
f1 = female gene number 1
f2 = female gene number 2
// = a separator representing a pair of chromosomes (use is optional)

F = first = m1//f1
O = outer = m1//f2
I = inner = m2//f1
L = last = m2//f2

These are the same results that a Punnett square produces.

So if m1 = normal, m2 = albino, f1 = normal, f2 = albino, then normal//albino x normal//albino produces
F = normal//normal (probability = 1/4)
O = normal//albino (probability = 1/4)
I = albino//normal (probability = 1/4)
L = albino//albino (probability = 1/4)

A normal//albino is the same as an albino//normal. They can be added together to make 2/4 normal//albino. And once the gene pairs have been figured out, the appearance can be added.

By the way, there is a thread on the boa forum at Kingsnake.com - Herpforum - Search about the paradigm boa constrictor. It looks like that is another set of multiple alleles, made up of the normal allele, caramel hypo, and Sharp albino.


----------

